# Sage Precision brewer



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Is the Sage precison brewer available in the UK? Been unable to find it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

malkyvich said:


> Is the Sage precison brewer available in the UK? Been unable to find it.


Not yet


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks. Finally pulled the trigger on a Moccamaster. Had the Sage precision, Bonavita 8 cup and Wilfa classic on the list


----------

